# Shareef to be Traded?



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

That's what Wheels think to be the reason why Shareef isn playing tonight.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

After one quarter, still no Reef.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Good news good news. Not because I don't like Shareef or anything but rather that means that perhaps we will finally get some of the shakeup that we need. Though I would much prefer it if Damon were sitting tonight and Telfair was getting major minutes.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Agreed, Reef is gone if he isn't playing.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't see him playing right now in the cleveland game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Is SAR even dressed for this game?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

For those of you watching on TV: is Reef on the bench? Dressed or in street clothes?

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

VERY interesting, indeed.

Rose is playing in Toronto. NJ has the night off. I wonder what evidence, if any, is out there that might give us a heads-up.

Hmm...

It'll be interesting to see what happens when ZR goes to the bench tonight for a rest.

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SOmeone said that Shareef was on the floor warming up and a person came out and alked to him and he quit warming up.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

SAR is dressed, but looks like he doesn't mind not playing... like he knows something...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

In the O-Live forum, they're saying Reef hyperextended his elbow and won't play tonight.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> In the O-Live forum, they're saying Reef hyperextended his elbow and won't play tonight.


They are a bunch of party poopers.

barfo


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

mike rice on tv says he hyperextended his elbow, and it stiffened up during warmups. he's sitting on the bench and is dressed, but isn't going to play

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Rose is playing in Toronto. NJ has the night off.


I checked that too  


The tv guys said something about Reef pulling something in the pregame warmups. He is there, he is dressed, he will not play tonight.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

WHeels didn't think he was hurt....

Also someone on Olive said word out of CHicago is Reef is on his way there, or at least a deal is very close.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Guys on the TV said he hurt his elbow during the warm ups, and Rice said sarcasticly, "I bet that'll stop all of the trade rumors now, ha ha"


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Wait for the Bulls game. If anyone on their team is not playing that is who SAR will be dealt for. Guaranteed.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

yeah and I got a bad hang nail


what about Wally world????? is he playing


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> yeah and I got a bad hang nail
> 
> 
> what about Wally world????? is he playing


yes


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Talked about players that are playing...

Wally, Pierce, eddie Jones, Rose

NJ has no game tonight and Vince is on IR and can't be traded til he comes off which would be the 20th at the earliest.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

CHICAGO?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 

Only guy I want from that team is, um let me think........No One What are they thinking, no way it's Chicago.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Rumors in chicago have included badically every youngin except Hinrich... Insider mentioned Gordon specifically today as a guy that Chicago may have on the block.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rip City Road Blocker</b>!
> CHICAGO?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Only guy I want from that team is, um let me think........No One What are they thinking, no way it's Chicago.


I like Chandler.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I've got the Grizzlies/Bulls game paused on the other channel. I'll let everyone know which Bulls are starting as soon as I can.

As for which Bulls I'd want: there are several, and Antonio Davis makes many of them realistic.

Deng? Gordon? Curry? Chandler? Any one of them and Davis would be an excellent deal for Portland IMO.

Maybe Sam Smith got hired to be the Bulls' GM 

Ed O.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I'd love to get Chandler and Deng or Gordon.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I've got the Grizzlies/Bulls game paused on the other channel. I'll let everyone know which Bulls are starting as soon as I can.
> 
> As for which Bulls I'd want: there are several, and Antonio Davis makes many of them realistic.
> ...


Id give Curry away.

Please, please.......Paxson....not Deng, Gordon, or Chandler.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Bulls starters:

Deng, Davis, Curry, Duhon and Hinrich.

Same starters as last game for them. Maybe SAR really IS just hurt. :sigh: 

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hrm. Jason Williams was activated from the IL, but Watson's still starting.

Hopefully this doesn't mean anything for Portland.

Ed O.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Given the salaries, it would be A. Davis + someone, right? So no.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Bulls forum has nothing about any rumors, and I did hear that at Olive so take that for what it's wrth.

BTW Antonio Davis as a backup 4 would be fine, especially when Zach wants to play like 40+ a night. Davis only has one year after this one, so we would have that big nasty expiring deal to toy with next year too.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Bulls starters:
> 
> Deng, Davis, Curry, Duhon and Hinrich.
> ...


Seems like that is the case doesn't it? Darn

As for the Bulls players Gordon is really the only one that makes sense for the Blazers. I think Deng is going to be a great player but he would come in and be a back up and he really doesn't bring anything different than SAR. Gordon's not that good of a shooter and just makes us smaller. Antonio Davis would be a good player to get to back up ZBo and Theo since Pryzbilla gets in foul trouble so much. Chandler makes a little sense to but not with Davis. I really don't see any of these trades helping us much, especially since Gordon is not a consistent player yet.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> Given the salaries, it would be A. Davis + someone, right? So no.


Do you mean "no, I don't want it to happen" or "no, it won't happen since Davis is playing tonight"?

Antonio only has one more year on his deal, and while he's massively overpaid if we can get a high-quality prospect along with him I think it would make a ton of sense.

Ed O.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

If our big trade involves Davis, I am going to raise the white flag.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW has anyone noticed is Shareef Icing at all? I would think an injury that was stiffening up would have an Ice back or a heating pad or something...IS the TV broacast basically ignoring Shareefs absence?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Do you mean "no, I don't want it to happen" or "no, it won't happen since Davis is playing tonight"?


I meant both, but that's me assuming that Chicago won't want to give up someone else that we would actually want.

Shareef is not icing anything.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

I really hope we get Gorden or Deng


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> 
> I meant both, but that's me assuming that Chicago won't want to give up someone else that we would actually want.


Gotcha.

In the interest of clarity: I would NOT be interested in trading SAR for the purpose of getting Antonio Davis. He would be a negative in the deal, and the positive would be whatever Bull came along with him.

A place where Davis WOULD be a positive is this time next year: he'd be a massive expiring contract that might bring us, say, a young player and a massively overpaid player with another year on his deal.

Rinse, wash, and repeat 

Ed O.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Forget about Deng, I think the bulls veiw him and Kirk as their untouchables.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

if SAR was informed he was traded, and that was the reason he was sitting out the game - would he really be wearing his uniform and watching from the bench? and why the big secret? I would think we would have heard about it if it was official enough to tell the player. 

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> if SAR was informed he was traded, and that was the reason he was sitting out the game - would he really be wearing his uniform and watching from the bench? and why the big secret? I would think we would have heard about it if it was official enough to tell the player.


You might be right, or it might be that the deal is close enough to rest SAR but not done.

It seems awfully coincidental that his injury kicked in on the 15th, but it might JUST be coincidence.

Ed O.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

It just seems too strange to be true. I didn't notice any injury in last nights game. Did any of you?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

trade possiblilitys

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.9 minutes)
Portland receives: PF Antonio Davis	(4.9 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 23.7 minutes)
SF Luol Deng	(14.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 29.3 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +3.6 ppg, +1.8 rpg, and +1.6 apg.

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis	(4.9 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 23.7 minutes)
SF Luol Deng	(14.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 29.3 minutes)
Chicago receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.9 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -3.6 ppg, -1.8 rpg, and -1.6 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED


Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.9 minutes)
Vladimir Stepania	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
Portland receives: PF Antonio Davis	(4.9 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 23.7 minutes)
PG Ben Gordon	(11.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 22.5 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +1.4 ppg, -1.2 rpg, and +1.1 apg.

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis	(4.9 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 23.7 minutes)
PG Ben Gordon	(11.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 22.5 minutes)
Chicago receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.9 minutes)
Vladimir Stepania	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
Change in team outlook: -1.4 ppg, +1.2 rpg, and -1.1 apg.


Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.9 minutes)
Vladimir Stepania	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
SG Richie Frahm	(0.0 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.0 apg in 1.0 minutes)
Portland receives: PG Ben Gordon	(11.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 22.5 minutes)
PF Antonio Davis	(4.9 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 23.7 minutes)
SF Luol Deng	(14.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 29.3 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +15.4 ppg, +3.3 rpg, and +3.1 apg.

Chicago trades: PG Ben Gordon	(11.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 22.5 minutes)
PF Antonio Davis	(4.9 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 23.7 minutes)
SF Luol Deng	(14.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 29.3 minutes)
Chicago receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.9 minutes)
Vladimir Stepania	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
SG Richie Frahm	(0.0 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.0 apg in 1.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -15.4 ppg, -3.3 rpg, and -3.1 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED


Portland trades: SF Ruben Patterson (6.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.8 apg in 19.0 minutes)
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.9 minutes)
Portland receives: PG Ben Gordon	(11.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 22.5 minutes)
PF Tyson Chandler	(9.5 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 1.0 apg in 27.4 minutes)
PF Antonio Davis	(4.9 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 23.7 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +4.6 ppg, +5.1 rpg, and +0.3 apg.

Chicago trades: PG Ben Gordon	(11.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 22.5 minutes)
PF Tyson Chandler	(9.5 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 1.0 apg in 27.4 minutes)
PF Antonio Davis	(4.9 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 23.7 minutes)
Chicago receives: SF Ruben Patterson	(6.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.8 apg in 19.0 minutes)
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.9 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -4.6 ppg, -5.1 rpg, and -0.3 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

I think the worst may still happen:

Rahim and Telfair for Kidd!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I wonder why they're not saying yet who it is? Could it be that the other player/players are already playing tonight and they need to wait until their games are over to tell them?

PBF


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rip City Road Blocker</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Deng is going to be a great player but he would come in and be a back up and he really doesn't bring anything different than SAR.


Deng was actually starting at the 2 guard postion and he was playing so great, I think we should acquire him and start him at the 2, he has shown that he can play there for long periods of time.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

KGW 6 o'clock news said nothing about Sar not playing when they recapped the game. what could this meen.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Wheels said that despite the hyperextended elbow, Rahim was cleared to play, but did not.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

when on earth did he do that??


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

I hpoe because of the trade we need to shake things up


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> I'd love to get Chandler and Deng or Gordon.


Yes, Chandler and Deng would be sweet

just imagine for a moment......

Telfair, Deng, Miles, Randolph and Chandler

with Monia, Khryapa, Outlaw and Theo/Pryzbilla off the bench

:drool:


ok.... moment over..... back to reality :banghead:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> A place where Davis WOULD be a positive is this time next year: he'd be a massive expiring contract that might bring us, say, a young player and a massively overpaid player with another year on his deal.
> 
> Rinse, wash, and repeat
> ...


Good idea.. lets experiment with that theory this year 2x, and then hit a grand slam with the theory next year ok?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Quick, someone come up with a scenario that sends Shareef somewhere and lands us Brent Barry... because I'm pretty sure he's involved in this.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:makeadeal :meditate: :wait: 

Why is that? I saw a headline talking about Barry maybe being traded too....


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> :makeadeal :meditate: :wait:
> 
> Why is that? I saw a headline talking about Barry maybe being traded too....


It just seems to make sense. I mean, he almost signed with us and had nothing but good things to say about us after deciding on the Spurs... but he hasn't been getting many minutes down there, and maybe Nash has been staying in contact with him as well. And today IS the first day he could be traded...

I dunno... probably just a lot of wishful thinking, but I really would like to see us land Brent Barry out of all this.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Just thinking out loud here

what if we sent Rahim to either SA or Minnesota in a three way deal...


we get back Wally and/or Barry?


Barry can now be traded


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

WoW... Brent Barry

... I can hardly contain my glee :dead: :| :sour:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I can't really see San Antonio or Minnesota - probably the top two contenders here in the West, and both rolling right now - messing with their starting lineups to bring in Shareef. And that's exactly what they'd have to do to bring him in, both because he wants to start and because of the money involved. Nice dream, but I just don't see that happenin'.

If you're looking for who the Blazers' trading partner might be, here's some pretty solid criteria:

1. Eastern Conference - No way does Nash give him to a Conference rival.
2. Someone who needs a legit starting PF.

That should narrow it down a bit.

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

while i'd love to get Brent Barry, I don't think Shareef would fit on the Spurs that great. 

He's a PF, and they have one. Some guy named Duncan.

THey'd have to give us more than Barry, obviously. And really, I doubt there's anyone they'd want to give up, *including* Barry, who'd really work out.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Just thinking out loud here
> 
> what if we sent Rahim to either SA or Minnesota in a three way deal...
> ...


I have a better idea, which I'm sure is possible but I'm too lazy to figure it out.

a 10 - 20 team trade, which involves us shipping out SAR, and every other Blazer for Lebron James, Kobe Bryant, Tracy Mcgrady, Tim Duncan, Shaq, Kevin Garnett, Dwayne Wade, Jason Kidd, 5 future 1st round draft picks, a few million in cash, filler, and Clyde Drexler signed as a FA back from retirement.

Alright all you wannabe GM's, get to work and figure out how to make this happen. Oh, and if you can get one of those other teams to try to get us Jesus in a sign and trade, go for it.

:angel:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBlueDoggy</b>!
> Oh, and if you can get one of those other teams to try to get us Jesus in a sign and trade, go for it.


No way! Jesus is overrated. Sure, everybody talks about him making a comeback, but that's what they said about Shawn Kemp too.

barfo


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Oh, and if you can get one of those other teams to try to get us Jesus in a sign and trade, go for it.




I'd be all for it if the Blazers were a water polo team. I mean walking on water would be a definate advantage wouldn't it?. But really what does JC shoot from the field? Can he go left? These are all things you need to know before trading for someone. Not to mention his salary would certainly be huge, and for all those years?????? Eternity is along time to absorb that kind of salary.......Even for Paul Allen


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is probably the funniest thing I have seen in a very long time.:laugh:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I'd be all for it if the Blazers were a water polo team. I mean walking on water would be a definate advantage wouldn't it?. But really what does JC shoot from the field? Can he go left? These are all things you need to know before trading for someone. Not to mention his salary would certainly be huge, and for all those years?????? Eternity is along time to absorb that kind of salary.......Even for Paul Allen


In one of the immortal lines from Major League:

"You saying Jesus Christ can't hit a curve ball?"

Play.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> In one of the immortal lines from Major League:
> ...




Yes that was a great line, and if Portland had stepped up and got the Expos I'd be all for signing Jonny Damon......errrr JC away from the Red Sox. I just think all that hair would get in the way of his release. Plus who's minutes would he take?



Wait what about coaching? That's a thought. I'd like to Mixum second guess JC.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasn't portland who didn't step up to get the Expos. They passed the bill to have a stadium funded (altho the new mayor seems to be a stupid moron when it comes to how it actually works now). It was more about MLB secretly (altho not too secretively) wanting WDC to get the Expos. There was never any doubt in anyones mind that The Expos were going to WDC...and now that WDC is having a hard time passing funding (something MLB claimed they wanted 100% done before they awared the team to a city..but decided they'd award the team to WDC w/out 100% funding complete) MLB is looking like idiots.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> it wasn't portland who didn't step up to get the Expos. They passed the bill to have a stadium funded (altho the new mayor seems to be a stupid moron when it comes to how it actually works now). It was more about MLB secretly (altho not too secretively) wanting WDC to get the Expos. There was never any doubt in anyones mind that The Expos were going to WDC...and now that WDC is having a hard time passing funding (something MLB claimed they wanted 100% done before they awared the team to a city..but decided they'd award the team to WDC w/out 100% funding complete) MLB is looking like idiots.




I know Hap. I don't think it was any big secret that Bud wanted to be known as the Commish that brought baseball back to the Nation's capital. It just frustrates me that Portland on a whole doesn't seem to want to go forward as a city. Plus what you said although correct wouldn't really fit into my nice neat post.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


understood. I don't like how the new "management" is acting tho, so in that sense, it does fit into your post.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

One of the few things more boring than this current brand of Blazer basketball is Major League Baseball. I'd prefer an MLS franchise over baseball - there's no way we could spend enough to be competitive.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> One of the few things more boring than this current brand of Blazer basketball is Major League Baseball. I'd prefer an MLS franchise over baseball - there's no way we could spend enough to be competitive.




Maybe you misunderstood. We were talking about sports, not soccer.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> Maybe you misunderstood. We were talking about sports, not soccer.


:laugh: 

So true, so true.

barfo


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate soccer. I truly do. But to say that it's not a sport is dumb. It requires far more athletic ability (i.e. stamina) than baseball (which I love, BTW) or NASCAR (which is not a sport), and those are both considered "sports."


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate soccer. I truly do. But to say that it's not a sport is dumb. It requires far more athletic ability (i.e. stamina) than baseball (which I love, BTW) or NASCAR (which is not a sport), and those are both considered "sports."



It was a joke, lighten up.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> No way! Jesus is overrated. Sure, everybody talks about him making a comeback, but that's what they said about Shawn Kemp too.


Remember how every year we heard this is the year Kemp will return? How many years did we wait? Well...


----------

